# RCS - do they eat dead plants and can I get some soon? :)



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, they eat decaying plants!

And you can add red cherry shrimp whenever your ammonia and nitrite stay at 0 for a full week. With aquasoil this could take anywhere from a month to 8 weeks.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok, sounds good.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

they do eat decaying matter, but lets say you have an entire plant die then they will not eat it. They don't eat much and what they do is microscopic. Don't expect them to make a difference on algae or plant matter.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

really? Cause mine will devour a whole piece of romaine lettuce, or a giant piece of spinach in just a day... Maybe your shrimp are just picky eaters?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine devour 3-4 leaves of baby spinach in 3 hours or less.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

actually, taking a look in my aquarium I don't see a single shred of decaying, dead or partially dead plant material in any of my tanks except my community tank which has no shrimp, just fish and nerites/mts/trapdoor snails. The snails won't eat the dead sword leaves(which I REALLY need to clean out) but they'll eat up all the zucchini I put in... Picky buggers.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I'll be feeing spinach too


----------

